# 45% Off SuperiorPeptide.com St. Patrick's Day Sale



## JJB1 (Mar 12, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!
3/12/2015 til St. Patrick's Day Midnight!*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid 3/12/2015 thru 3/17/2015****


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice, get your orders in for St. Pattys day guys!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 12, 2015)

We won't be having a sale like this for awhile.
EL45 for 45% off everything


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is the best deal we will have for a very long time.
45% Off code: *JJ45*


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 12, 2015)

If anyone needs help with dosing, ordering, protocols, etc. Please feel free to send me a PM, I'll take care of you. 

45% Off code: RS45


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Good morning IRONMAN...
Take advantage of the 45% off sale. *​


*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!
3/12/2015 til St. Patrick's Day Midnight!*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid 3/12/2015 thru 3/17/2015****


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Good morning IRONMAN...
Take advantage of the 45% off sale. *​


*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!
3/12/2015 til St. Patrick's Day Midnight!*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid 3/12/2015 thru 3/17/2015****


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Good morning IRONMAN...
Take advantage of the 45% off sale. *​


*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!
3/12/2015 til St. Patrick's Day Midnight!*​*


JJB1 45% Off code: JJ45


Elvia1023 45% Off code: EL45


RamboStallone 45% Off code: RS45**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid 3/12/2015 thru 3/17/2015****


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 13, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!

Discount Code: RS45**
*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Cutting peptide cycle*

CJC-DAC at 5mg dosed 2.5mg Mon and Thurs
Ipam at 300mcg in the day and 700mcg pre bed. Dose 300mcg pre workout if you train in the day.

Tadalafil dosed at 20mg eod 
Clen dosed at 60mcg ed 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off.

*EL45 *for 45% off


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Beware of ladders and black cats.
Friday the 13th.
Time to order up at 45% off, 
which makes this day lucky
after all. 
Use 45% discount code: *JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 13, 2015)

45% off everything in store. This will be ending soon so a great chance to stock up on the best research peptides available. Use code *EL45* for 45% off every item we sell


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 14, 2015)

Lose fat and put on lean mass for the summer with the Rambo's Ultimate Recomp Stack!!

8 weeks

-Hexarelin with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100mcgs each. 2x a day, am and postworkout. 
-T3 at 80mcgs every morning 
-Clenbuterol starting at 40mcgs and working up to 100mcgs every morning for 2 weeks on 2 weeks off and repeat.
-MK-677 at 12.5mgs prebed
-IGF1-LR3 at 50mcgs prebed

Coupled with a good diet, intense training, and cardio 4x a week. You'll wake up leaner and fuller everyday, guaranteed!!!

45% Off Discount Code: *RS45*

Contact me for further details or help with ordering, dosing, etc.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2015)

We won't be having a sale like this for awhile.

EL45 for 45% off everything


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Only two days left to get in on the savings...


45% off code: *JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 15, 2015)

The EL45 code now also works on the Euro site  
http://www.researchliquids.eu/


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Day before St. Pat Day BUMp...


45% off code: JJ45*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2015)

Only 1 day to go. 45% off everything in store if you use the code EL45 at checkout. Thank you to everyone who has used my code so far... I really do appreciate it


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 16, 2015)

*45% off code:  JJ45*


----------



## JJB1 (Mar 17, 2015)

*HAPPY ST. PATRICK's DAY!!!


45% off Code: JJ45*


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 17, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
St. Patrick's Day Sale...
45% OFF everything!!!

TIME IS ALMOST UP!!!

Discount Code: RS45**
*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 17, 2015)

The sale is almost over. Thank you to everyone who has taken advantage of the 45% off so far we greatly appreciate it. You won't be disappointed as we only supply the best quality US research peptides.

*EL45 * at checkout for 45% off everything in store.

CLICK HERE TO GET TO THE WEBSITE


----------

